# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Юмор >  iChocolates — съедобный iPhone

## Irina

*На волне всеобщего «яблочного» помешательства французские кулинары создали «айШоколадки» — iChocolates.
*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

iChocolates — это набор конфет высшего качества, изготовленных из 100% тёмного шоколада со стилизованными под иконки iPhone изображениями. Конфетки упакованы в уникальную коробочку, так что на первый взгляд можно и не понять, что это не сам iPhone. Французские кулинары очень гордятся своей тонкой, даже ювелирной,  ручной работой, а так же тем, что смогли достичь такой живой цветопередачи, не используя искусственные красители.

Классический набор iChocolates состоит из 20 конфет с начинками четырёх видов — карамельной, цельной какао-массы (для этого использовались какао-бобы, привезённые из Эквадора и Карибских островов), ореховой и миндальной. Особое внимание уделяется тому, что при производстве iChocolates не использовались искусственные красители и ГМО, а так же пальмовое масло (то есть производители ратуют за то, чтобы сохранялись те леса, которые населяют тигры и большие обезьяны!).

Но это уже лишние детали, на которые вряд ли обратят внимание фанаты iPhone и iPad — главное, что существуют конфеты в честь их предметов поклонения. Такой набор можно подарить коллеге, или другу — вариантов много. Для этого необходимо сделать заказ во Франции и подождать примерно десять дней, четыре из которых уйдёт на изготовление свежего набора, а оставшиеся – на почтовую доставку. Стоимость одного набора для сладкоежек из России составит порядка 20 у. е.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

Правильно, пока актуально, всегда делаются деньги.

----------


## Irina

А я бы пожалела отдать 20 у.е. за 20 маленьких конфеток. Но в принципе подарить, как прикольный подарок кому-то - вполне

----------


## Sanych

Если бы у нас в общем такие зарплаты были как у них, может бы и ящик такого шоколода на семью купили бы.

----------

